# Long Island Leaves



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Anybody know where I could find some leaf litter near Commack?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

InvertaHerp said:


> Anybody know where I could find some leaf litter near Commack?


I'd suggest looking under trees.
Sorry, couldn't pass that one up. No offense intended.
Need a bit more detail in your inquiry--any particular type of leaf? Oak, magnolia... or did you mean to purchase some already collected from a local?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, good one Scott. 


You can collect leaf litter in places you know are chemical free and just wash and dry them out yourself, i have done this in the past with no issues.


----------

